# WOW und Windows XP X64



## Darthandy (3. November 2006)

Hallo leutz,

folgendes problem stellt sich dar: 

ich habe einen PC mit einem AMD athlon 64 x2 
zwei graka ATI Radeon X1600 PRO (crossfire)

habe alles installiert inkl. direct X 9.0c 
neuesten Updates von WIN und die Originale sowie die version aus dem Internet mal installiert 

und jedesmal wenn ich das ICON anklick zum spiel start 

kommt sofort eine 

Critical Error 132 habe alles schon versucht mit neuinstall und alles löschen neu rechner aufgesetzt 

aber immer selbes problem 


bin für tipps zu haben 

ps.: habe bei wow direct nach gefragt es soll funktionieren aber es gibt keinen offiziellen support 



danke für die tipps im voraus


----------



## Sicknezz @ Ysera (27. November 2006)

Error 132

Überblick

Eine häufige Ursache für das Auftreten von Fehler #132 ist, dass instabiler Arbeitsspeicher zum Transfer großer Datenmengen verwendet wird. Um die Ausfallsicherheit eures Speichers zu testen, könnt ihr die Programme "Windows Memory Diagnostic" ( http://oca.microsoft.com/de/windiag.asp ) oder Memtest 86 ( http://www.memtest86.com/ ) benutzen. Geht wie in der beigefügten Datei "ReadMe.txt" beschrieben vor. Sollte der Speichertest anzeigen, dass euer Speicher defekt ist, wird Fehler #132 auftreten, wenn das Spiel versucht Informationen in den unzuverlässigen Bereich des Speichers zu schreiben. Bevor ihr versucht das Spiel erneut zu starten, entfernt zuerst das betroffene Speichermodul aus eurem PC und prüft anschießend, ob der Fehler weiterhin auftritt.

Zusätzlich können die folgenden Maßnahmen zur Behebung des Problems beitragen:
- Tauscht die Steckplätze der Speichermodule auf dem Mainboard
- Sofern eurer Computer über mehrere Speichermodule verfügt, entfernt eines
- Installiert die aktuellen Treiber und Service-Packs für Mainboard, Grafik- und Soundkarte sowie das Betriebssystem
- Aktualisiert das BIOS des Computer
- Verringert die Front-Side-Bus-Taktfrequenz des Rechners
- Testet verschiedene Einstellungen für die Eigenschaft "AGP Aperture Size" im Bios des Computers
- Startet das Spiel ohne Hintergrundprogramme
- Vermeidet es im OpenGL-Modus zu spielen
- Übertaktet weder den Prozessor noch die Grafikkarte
- Vermeidet Programme zur Optimierung der Systemleistung (z.B. Powerstrip, TuneUp)
- Überprüft eurer System auf die Anwesenheit von Spyware, Viren und Trojanern
- Öffnet das Gehäuse, um einer Überhitzung des Systems vorzubeugen
- Stellt sicher, dass die Stromversorgung für das System ausreichend dimensioniert ist.
- In einigen Fällen hat es geholfen, die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows zu vergrößern.

Solltet ihr Hard- oder Software austauschen oder ändern, empfehlen wir die Ordner Interface, WTF und WDB im Installationsverzeichnis zu löschen, bevor ihr das Spiel wieder startet.

Sollte das Problem trotz dieser Lösungsvorschläge immer noch bestehen, kontaktiert uns bitte über unser Webformular ( http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/webfo...ormDefault.html ) und fügt eurer Anfrage die Dateien DXDiag.txt und MSInfo.txt bei, damit wir uns ein genaues Bild über die Konfiguration eures Computers machen können.
Wie erstelle ich die Dateien DxDiag.txt und MSInfo.txt (PC)? &#61664; http://faq.wow-europe.com/de/search.php?query=dxdiag

Weitere Informationen

Die nachfolgenden Beiträge sollen der weiteren Erläuterung und Präzisierung von bekannten Problemen und Lösungen im Bezug auf Fehler #132 dienen. Während dieser Fehler in vielen unterschiedlichen Formen auftreten kann, können die Erklärungen oder Lösungsvorschläge für jeden einzelnen Fehler sehr unterschiedlich sein, da der Fehler eher genereller Natur ist. Die Fehlermeldung #132 sagt lediglich aus, dass etwas nicht richtig verarbeitet werden konnte. Aufgrund dieser allgemeingültigen Problembeschreibung kann es schwierig sein, die Ursache und letztendlich auch eine Lösung dafür zu finden. In vielen Fällen können die Informationen unterhalb der Meldung "Fehler #132" weiterhelfen, das Problem einzugrenzen, meistens läuft es aber auf ein Problem mit dem Arbeitsspeicher hinaus. Anzumerken ist, dass, auch wenn der Arbeitsspeicher in einigen Fällen die Fehlerursache ist, andere mögliche Ursachen ebenfalls berücksichtigt werden müssen. Die untenstehenden Informationen beziehen sich auf häufige Fehler #132 und dienen als Hinweise zur Fehlerbehebung. Wie aber bereits erwähnt, mag es sich dabei um gute Ansatzpunkte handeln, sollten sie jedoch in keiner Weise als vollständige Lösung für alle auftretenden Fehler #132 verstanden werden.

Wir hoffen, dass ihr hier eine Lösung für euer Problem finden könnt. Wir möchten Euch bitten, dass für den Fall, dass Euch die hier aufgeführten Informationen nicht weiterhelfen könnt, ihr Euch mit uns per Telefon oder E-Mail in Verbindung setzt. Die entsprechenden Kontaktinformationen findet ihr hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/ .

    Q u o t e:
    “Memory Could Not Be Read/Written”

    Dieser Fehler #132 tritt am häufigsten auf, und ist unglücklicherweise der mit der vieldeutigsten Beschreibung.

    ERROR #132 (0x85100084)
    Program: C:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
    Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at

    The instruction at " " referenced memory at " ".
    The memory could not be "read/written".



Die einfachste Erklärung ist, dass beim Versuch auf Daten zuzugreifen ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, der dazu geführt hat, dass das Programm (World of Warcraft) nicht mehr richtig ausgeführt werden kann. Während die häufigste Ursache hierfür in der Tat der Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) ist, gilt dass sicherlich nicht für alle auftretenden Probleme dieser Art.

Es gibt eine Reihe von Programmen, mit denen der Arbeitsspeicher überprüft werden kann. Gängig sind ‚MemTest86’ und ‚Windows Memory Diagnostic’ von Microsoft. Die entsprechenden Links findet ihr weiter unten. Die Tests sind dazu ausgelegt, physikalische Beschädigungen in den Speicherbausteinen zu finden. Das muss aber nicht immer die Ursache für Arbeitsspeicherprobleme sein. Weitere Informationen über andere Ursachen für Arbeitspeicherprobleme werden im nächsten Absatz behandelt.

MemTest86 &#61664; http://www.memtest86.com/
Microsoft Windows Memory Diagnostic &#61664; http://oca.microsoft.com/de/windiag.asp

Ihr könnt im Internet möglicherweise weitere Programme zur Durchführung von so genannten ‚Stress-‚ oder ‚Burn-In-Test’ finden. Gebt dazu die entsprechenden Begriffe einfach in eure bevorzugte Suchmaschine ein.
Vergesst dabei aber nicht, dass diese Programme intensive Prüfungen der Komponenten durchführen. Es ist daher also möglich, dass zu Fehlern neigende oder bereits beschädigte Speichermodule so einen Test nicht überstehen. Vor einem jeden ‚Stress-‚ oder ‚Burn-In-Test’ sollten da notwendige Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, wie etwa eine Datensicherung durchgeführt werden.

Eine häufig gestellte Frage: Wenn es ein Problem mit dem Zugriff auf den Arbeitsspeicher gibt, warum tritt dieses dann nur beim Spielen von World of Warcraft auf?

Während World of Warcraft visuell vielleicht nicht so beeindruckend sein mag wie andere Spiele (Half-Life 2, Doom 3, usw.), kann die Datenmenge, die in das RAM geschrieben, bzw. ausgelesen wird sehr viel größer sein, als bei anderen Spielen.
Mit möglicherweise hunderten Spielfiguren gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm, jede davon mit eigenen Texturen und Modellen sowie der gleichzeitigen Berechnung von Spiel- und Umgebungsdaten sowie Zaubereffekten, usw. ist die Nutzung des Arbeitsspeichers und dessen Stabilität sehr wichtig für World of Warcraft. Die meisten Spiele sind dafür ausgelegt, die empfangene und gleichzeitig zu verarbeitende Datenmenge pro Nutzer zu begrenzen. Einschlägige Benchmarkprogramme belegen, dass während Spiele wie Doom 3 oder Half-Life-2 einen Leistungssprung durch besser Grafikkarten oder andere Upgrades erfahren, die Leistung von World of Warcraft aber mit der Menge des zur Verfügung stehenden Arbeitsspeichers steigt. Ausgestattet mit dieser Erkenntnis, erwerben einige Nutzer zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher für ihre Systeme.

Der folgende Abschnitt behandelt mögliche Effekte, die die Folge davon sein können.

Eine weitere häufige Frage: Wenn das Spiel vorher einwandfrei funktioniert hat, und es jetzt nach dem Anwenden des Patches immer wieder abstürzt, ist dann nicht der Patch schuld?

In den meisten Fällen haben wir herausgefunden, dass eine bestimmte Hardwarekomponente bereits fehlerhaft war, bevor der Patch angewandt wurde, und durch die durch den Patch hervorgerufenen Veränderungen dieses jetzt erst offensichtlich wurde. Dass es so war, konnte in vielen Fällen durch Standardvorgehensweisen zur Fehlerbehebung belegt werden. Dennoch kann man nicht sagen, dass ein Problem nicht auch durch einen Patch hervorgerufen werden kann, also auf einem Softwarefehler beruht. Allerdings ist dies in den seltensten Fällen so.

RAM-Einstellungen und –Prozeduren / Arbeitsspeicher Nachrüstung

Viele durch das RAM hervorgerufene Probleme beruhen nicht auf physikalischen Beschädigungen der Speichermodule selbst, sondern auf ihrer Art und Weise der Zusammenarbeit mit dem System in dem sie installiert sind. Davon betroffen sind in der Regel selbst zusammengebaute Systeme oder Computer, deren Arbeitsspeicher kürzlich erweitert wurde. In einigen Fällen konnten die Nutzer einwandfrei spielen, bis ein weiteres Speichermodul hinzugefügt wurde. Das kann auch auf neuen, vorgefertigten Systemen auftreten, deren Speicher erweitert wurde, bei denen aufgrund fehlender ‚Einsatzerfahrung’ aber ein Problem der Software vermutet wird. Am besten beginnen wir mit der Beschreibung einiger weniger bekannten RAM-Begriffe und –Funktionen. Beachtet bitte, dass es sich um sehr grundlegende Beschreibungen handelt und bestimmte Bedeutungen und Zusammenhänge zu Gunsten der Lesbarkeit vereinfacht dargestellt werden.

RAM – Die Abkürzung steht für ‚Random Access Memory’. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Platz zur Ablage von temporär zu speichernden Informationen. Das RAM leitet Informationen von der Festplatte viel schneller an den Prozessor weiter, als dieses bei einer direkten Verbindung zwischen Festplatte und Prozessor möglich wäre.

FSB – Eine Abkürzung für ‚Frontside Bus’, also der Datenautobahn zwischen RAM und Prozessor. Es gibt RAM, das als PC3200 gekennzeichnet ist, was aber nur eine andere Art der Bezeichnung für die Eigenschaft ist, dass es mit einem FSB von 400 MHz kompatibel ist. Das Mainboard und der Prozessor müssen ebenfalls in der Lage sein die FSB-Frequenz des RAMs zu unterstützen, um den vollen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.

Latency – Der Begriff Latency bezeichnet die den Speichermodulen zu eigene Antwortzeit, die in den RAM-Bausteinen festgelegt ist. Diese unterscheiden sich von der FSB-Frequenz in der Art, dass es sich um eine RAM-interne Geschwindigkeit handelt und nicht um die des Datentransfers zwischen RAM und Prozessor. Es gibt weitere Spezifizierungen für Latenzzeiten, wie z. B. CAS, RAS, T, usw., die festlegen, wo Daten in dem Modul gespeichert werden und wie oft sie nach außen gesendet werden. Normalerweise sind Speichermodule mit einer 4- oder 5-stelligen Zeichenfolge gekennzeichnet (z. B. 2-2-3-4). Diese Einstellungen sind enorm wichtig, aber in Hinblick auf die Länge dieses Beitrags, überlassen wir es Euch, weitere Informationen darüber einzuholen. Ein guter Einstiegspunkt dafür ist der folgende Beitrag in der Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR-SDRAM .

Spannung – Der Begriff bezieht sich, einfach gesagt, auf die Menge an Spannung (sprich Strom) mit der das Mainboard das RAM versorgt. Einige Speichermodule, im besonderen hochwertigere und/oder solche mit geringerer Latenz, benötigen höhere Spannung als das Mainboard standardmäßig bereitstellt.

Jede diese Eigenschaften kann eine wichtige Rolle beim Zusammenspiel von Arbeitsspeicher und System spielen. Das Mainboard verwaltet diese Einstellungen und die Werte können nur im BIOS verändert werden. Im BIOS können grundlegende Systemeigenschaften verändert werden, daher ist es nicht zu empfehlen diese Einstellungen zu verändern, sofern man nicht über entsprechendes Fachwissen und einschlägige Erfahrung verfügt. Wenn ihr Grund zum Zweifel an eurer Fähigkeit habt, Änderungen am BIOS vorzunehmen, zieht bitte einen Spezialisten zu Rate. Jede Änderung an den zuvor erwähnten Einstellungen sollte ausschließlich entsprechend den Anweisungen des Herstellers des Mainboards und Arbeitsspeichers durchgeführt werden. Beachtet, dass der Hersteller des Arbeitsspeichers in der Regel ein besseres Verständnis seines eigenen Produkts hat, als der Hersteller des Mainboards.

Außerdem ist zu beachten, dass einige Mainboards mit bestimmten Speichermodulen nicht zurecht kommen und andere Mainboards in der Auswahl des Speichers mit dem sie zusammenarbeiten können beschränkt sind (mehr dazu im nächsten Abschnitt).
Am besten überprüft ihr vor einer Speichererweiterung auf der Webseite des Mainboardherstellers, welche Module zur Verwendung empfohlen werden. Trotz aller dieser Ratschläge kann es erforderlich sein, Änderungen an den oben genannten Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Zusätzlich kann das Übertakten’ des Speichers und/oder der CPU sich negativ auf die Stabilität der Umgebung auswirken, in der die Software ausgeführt wird. Es wird nicht empfohlen, irgendwelche Komponenten des Systems zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus dem System herauszuholen. Kommt es zu Abstürzen, sollten das System auf jeden Fall wieder auf die Standardwerte zurückgesetzt werden.

Das Zusammenspiel von Mainboard und RAM

Es gibt einige Chipsätze, die nachweislich Probleme mit bestimmten RAM-FSB-Geschwindigkeiten haben. Die KT400- und nForce2-Chipsätze sind bekannt dafür, Probleme mit DDR400- (PC3200-) RAM zu haben. Eine andere Ursache für Instabilitäten kann die Verwendung von AMD64-Prozessoren zusammen mit Mainboards mit zu niedrigen RAM-Latenzeinstellungen sein.

http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/k7-series/kt400/
http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_20020930_9198.html

Viele Mainboardhersteller veröffentlichen Aktualisierungen für ihre BIOS-Versionen, die sich der Fehler annehmen, die auftreten, wenn bestimmte Hardwarekombinationen zum Einsatz kommen. Bestimmte Chipsätze, wie etwa der nForce2 oder KT400 benötigen diese Updates zur Erhöhung der Stabilität.

Zum Beispiel verfügen ältere Asus A7N8X und A7V8X Mainboards über diese Chipsätze und veraltete BIOS-Versionen. BIOS-Updates für das A7N8X, die Probleme mit der RAM-Stabilität beheben, können von der ASUS-Webseite heruntergeladen werden. Für euer spezifisches Mainboard kontaktiert bitte den jeweiligen Hersteller bezüglich verfügbarer Updates, die zur Problembehebung beitragen können.

http://www.asus.com/support/download/item....8X&Type=All

Wie bereits zuvor in diesem Beitrag erwähnt, solltet ihr Änderungen am BIOS nur dann vornehmen, wenn ihr technisch dazu befähigt seid. Das gilt umso mehr für BIOS-Updates, die ein Mainboard unbrauchbar machen können, wenn es unvorschriftsmäßig durchgeführt wird. Versucht das BIOS-Update nur dann durchzuführen, wenn ihr Euch im Klaren über die erforderlichen Vorsorgemaßnahmen seid und ihr zuversichtlich seid, es zu können. Wendet Euch andernfalls an einen Spezialisten.

Abgesehen vom aufwändigeren BIOS-Update ist es immer empfehlenswert, alle Systemtreiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu halten. Dazu gehören neben Grafik-, Sound und Netzwerkkartentreiben auf die Chipsatztreiber für das Mainboard. Der Hersteller eures Mainboards stellt die neusten Updates in der Regel auf seiner Webseite zur Verfügung, meistens ist es aber besser, die Treiber direkt von den Chipsatzherstellern zu beziehen.
Zu den bekanntesten Chipsatzherstellern zählen SIS, VIA, nVIDIA und INTEL. Das Handbuch eures Mainboards oder die Informationen auf der Webseite des Herstellers sollten Aufschluss über den auf eurem Mainboard verwendeten Chipsatz geben.

IRQ-Konflikte

Manchmal können IRQ-Konflikte die Ursache für Fehler #132 sein. Der Begriff IRQ steht für‚ Interrupt ReQuest’, was bedeutet, dass eine bestimmte Hardwarekomponente den Prozessor buchstäblich unterbrechen darf, um die eigenen Daten verarbeiten zu lassen. Meistens ist es unproblematisch, wenn sich mehrer Geräte einen IRQ teilen (bei PCI-Geräten ist das so vorgesehen), aber bei einigen ressourcenlastigen Geräten (z. B. Soundkarten, Grafikkarten, Netzwerkkarten), kann ein geteilter IRQ zu Problemen führen, die sich bei World of Warcraft dann in einem Fehler #132 manifestieren.

Ihr könnt überprüfen, welche Geräte welche IRQs verwenden, indem ihr folgendermaßen vorgeht:
1. Öffnet die Systemsteuerung
2. Klickt doppelt auf ‚System’ (klickt zuvor oben links auf ‚Klassische Ansicht’, wenn das Symbol ‚System’ nicht angezeigt wird)
3. Wählt die Registerkarte ‚Hardware’
4. Klickt auf Gerätemanager
5. Wählt aus dem Menü den Punkt ‚Ansicht’
6. Klickt auf ‚Ressourcen nach Verbindung’
7. Erweitert den Bereich‚ Interruptanforderung (IRQ)’

In den meisten Fällen ist eine geteilter IRQ nicht die Ursache für ein Problem, es gab aber schon Fehler #132 die darauf beruhten und daher sollte diese auf jeden Fall als Maßnahme zur Fehlerbehebung im Hinterkopf behalten werden. In der Regel wird es erforderlich sein, die Ressourcenzuteilung im BIOS des Computers zu verändern. Manchmal reicht es aber schon aus, die betroffene Hardwarekomponente in einen anderen PCI-Slot zu stecken, da ihr dann meistens ein anderer IRQ zugewiesen wird. Veränderungen am BIOS und der Hardware sollten nur von erfahrenen Benutzern oder ausgebildetem Fachpersonal vorgenommen werden. Wenn ihr über keine Erfahrungen in diesen Bereichen verfügt, solltet ihr euch an einen Spezialisten wenden.

Durch Soundkarten verursachte Probleme

Einige Fehler #132 traten in Verbindung mit Soundkarten vom Typ Creative Labs Soundblaster auf. Die Verwendung der aktuellsten von Creative zur Verfügung gestellten Soundkartentreibern mag in diesem Fall nicht die Lösung sein, es sollte aber trotzdem ausprobiert werden. Viele Nutzer konnten das Problem durch die Verwendung von Treibern von Fremdherstellern beheben oder indem sie Onboard-Soundkarten im BIOS deaktivierten.

Es gibt ebenfalls ein bekanntes Problem mit Soundblaster Audigy-Karten in Verbindung mit Intel Pentium 4 Prozessoren, die die HyperThreading Technologie verwenden. Um diesen Fehler zu beheben, kann es erforderlich sein, HyperThreading im BIOS des Rechners zu deaktivieren. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Problem mit der Soundkarte, das nicht in Verbindung mit World of Warcraft steht. Wenn ihr Euch nicht zutraut Änderungen am BIOS vorzunehmen, solltet ihr einen Spezialisten in Anspruch nehmen.

Ein weiteres bekanntes Problem betrifft das AC’97 Audiogerät (wird in der Regel für Onboard-Soundkarten verwendet). Hier tritt ein Speicherkonflikt auf, der zu Fehler #132 führen kann und der nur durch die Deinstallation des Programms ‚Realtek’s SoundMan’ behoben werden kann. Installiert nur die Treiber für den Chip. Ähnliches gilt für das ‚Equalizer’-Programm, das sich im Softwarepaket für den nForce-Audiochip findet, der auf den meisten Mainboards mit nForce-Chipsatz zum Einsatz kommt.

Neue Informationen zu Fehler #132

Uns fallen viele Beiträge von Leuten auf, die schreiben, dass Sie die neusten First-Person-Shooter spielen können, ohne dass dabei Fehler auftreten. Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass diese Spiele, da Sie über eine fortgeschrittenere Grafik-Engine verfügen auch das System sehr viel stärker belasten müssen. Die Schlussfolgerung daraus ist dann, dass World of Warcraft das System nicht so stark in Anspruch nimmt und daher ein Problem mit dem Spiel vorliegen muss. Tatsächlich aber ist dem nicht so. Die neueren, fortgeschrittenen Shooter arbeiten sehr effizient, was Sie in die Lage versetzt derartig beeindruckende Grafiken darzustellen.
Sie laden alle Geometrie- und Texturdaten im Voraus, während der Level-Ladebildschirm angezeigt wird. All diese Texturen werden vorweg an die Grafikkarte gesandt und die Geometriedaten verbleiben im AGP-Speicher, wenn nicht auch im Grafikspeicher. Dies verursacht während des Spiels minimalen Datenverkehr auf dem Systembus und ermöglicht es
dem Spiel, die Grafikkarte so gut wie eben möglich zu nutzen. Dieses System funktioniert hervorragend bei kleineren Levels und einer beschränkten Anzahl von Texturen.



blablabla..............so long................ich liebe Past & Copy xDD


----------

